

Ask YC: Hacking my TomTom to play video,mp3s etc - cellis

This is kind of random, and doesn't have anything to do with a startup or anything, but i'm thinking of doing the above and posting the results (somewhere).<p>so, who here has hacked their own gadgets,iphones,xbox etc? Any tips, suggestions? Bonus points for cool tips on the linux kernal (which tomtom is based on)
======
trenchfever
<http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/belinuxsys/>

